# دمــــــعـــــــة خــــــــــــاطــــــــــــى



## خاطى ونادم (8 يناير 2011)

جاية يا ربى بدموعى وضعفى وخطيتى اللى تقلت فوق راسى زى الحمل التقيل وراجعة بقولك ارجوك قوينى فى الاحداث دى نفسى اتكسرت يا ربى مش قادرة استحمل وحاسة بظلم شديد بدرجة معطلانى فى شغلى ارجوك يا الهى انقذ شعبك دا احنا جبلتك يا ربى امانة عليك ما تسيبنا انا من غيرك ولا اسوى انا ولا حاجة حتى الكلام مش بعرف اتكلم صح الا بارشاد روحك يعنى من الاخر كدة ماليش اى قيمة من غيرك انت مش الهى بس دا انت حبيبى ومالك عمرى وفى ايدك كل حياتى ارجوك يا ربى علمنى ازاى ارضيك وازاى اكرمك على الارض ووسط الناس وارجوك سامحنى واقبلنى ليك واحفظنى من اى شر واى نميمة واى فعل يضايقك يا رب  وضمد جرحى ارجوك امانة يا رب ضمد جرحى وجرح كل اولادك فى الاحداث الى حصلت دى قوينا يا رب احنا اولادك احمينا لاجل خاطر الدم وامك الطاهرة البتول العدرا مريم وكل القديسين ارحمنى واقبل توبتى وارحم كل شعبك يا الهى 
*
محتاجينلك يا الهى
انت مسيحنا انت حامينا وفادينا وراعينا *​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يناير 2011)

*بصراحة ربنا يوقيك ويحميك من كل شر*


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)




----------



## sparrow (8 يناير 2011)

وارجوك سامحنى واقبلنى ليك واحفظنى من اى شر واى نميمة واى فعل يضايقك يا رب وضمد جرحى ارجوك 

امين يارب اسمع واستجيب


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يناير 2011)

*محتاجين لك يا ألهى*

شكـــــــــــــــرا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكل من شارك بالرد
ربنا يبارككم ​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

كلام بسيط بس  جميل ومن القلب


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

روووووووعه 
ميررررسى كتير ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

